# Problem with Time Machine backingup CrashPlan.app



## LouieSherwin (Mar 15, 2016)

If you are using both Time Machine and CrashPlan as part of you backup strategy then you need to be aware of problem. Code42 sometime in the recent past, late 2015 in think, started setting the "immutable" bit on the CrashPlan.app package in you Applications folder. This will cause Time Machine to fail to completely remove any snapshots that contain CrashPlan.app when it is trying to remove expired hourly and daily snapshots.

Some people say it is a bug introduced in El Capitan and some say it is problem introduced by Code42. Neither Apple nor Code42 are saying much although Code42 has purportedly acknowledged the problem and promised a fix in a future release.

You can tell if you have this problem by looking at your syslog using the Console and filter the output by "backupd". If you see a bunch of these lines in the post thinning step then each of these snapshots is stuck until you can un set the "schg" access control on the CrashPlan.app in the listed snapshot.


```
Mar  6 08:47:21 QuickSilver com.apple.backupd[3226]: Error: Error Domain=NSOSStatusErrorDomain Code=-36 "ioErr: I/O error (bummers)" deleting backup: /Volumes/Time Machine Backups/Backups.backupdb/QuickSilver/2015-11-30-003350
```

The instructions for how to make these repairs are here in there topic Time Machine doesn't recognize existence of old... | Apple Support Communities. At the bottom of the first page there is reply by Gilby101 that has the specific Terminal commands you need to run to find and remove the "schg" ACL. Once that is done the next time Time Machine runs it will finish removing the expired snapshot.

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 15, 2016)

Also you should exclude /Applications/CrashPlan.app from Time Machine for now. Otherwise you will continue to create more problematic snapshots in Time Machine.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2016)

Why would you want to backup the Applications folder with either Crashplan or TimeMachine?  I only backup critical user data.  None of which is found in my applications folder.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 15, 2016)

I wouldn't backup the applications folder in crashplan either, but I sure do it in Time Machine. Why? I would rather ask why not! Making a full backup of everything on your disk, including the applications folder and your system folder, will allow for a quick and easy restore in case of a disk crash, or when you upgrade to a new computer. Yes, you can install your applications again using their individual installers, but that takes much more time to do. As disk space is dead cheap these days, I don't see any reason not to backup the entire disk.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 16, 2016)

Having had to recover from a crashed system SSD last year I was quite glad to have been backing everything  up in Time Machine. My whole system disk was restored in about 2 hours. Time Machine is an extremely valuable tool for protecting all of your data and I strongly encourage everyone to have it back up all of your data. Not only is it extremely efficient with how it stores the backup data but as Johan says disk is really quite inexpensive today especially when compared for example to the amount of money we have all invested in camera gear. 

-louie


----------

